# 11yr old vs. 30# red snapper



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

this is tyler, he is 11 yrs old and lives to fish offshore. this is a video from his last trip. this dude tipped the scales at 28+ pounds, caught on a high speed jigging rig.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a great video, a couple times I wasn't exactly sure who had who. He did a great job with the way the snapper dance their heads all the way up though.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

THAT IS AWESOME!!! I have fished the gulf coast for over 15 years and my biggest it 24lbs... Fish of a lifetime for sure... CONGRATS:thumbup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

super cool!


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

Way to go Tyler, you are the MAN!!!


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

great technique and form dude awesome catch, counting down the days til the season's opening date


----------



## gone-awol (Nov 18, 2009)

*Nice!!!!*

And to think they are endangered???? Where do these people get these numbers from???


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

They young man did a great job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice! tough little man...


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

great job little man.. please send some of these to NMFS.. Crabtree.. and your congressman... 1/2 these fish we have to release.. won't live


----------



## Snapperking (May 30, 2009)

What a great fish for the little man!!! SO sad that heartless Crabtree keeps the memory at sea. Glad you were able to film it since Red snapper are so scarce and it may be used as evidence soon that they even exist!! Would love to dump some fish entrails in Crabtrees car floorboard!!


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

I bet he's proud of that one....Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

:thumbup: nice snappa!!!! great fight video!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great job landing that fish Tyler, you had a heck of a smile on your face. Tyler's dad, you may want to get Tyler some type of gut bucket or belt, that will make it easier for him with the bigger fish and it will ensure that Tyler gets to take his 11 year old son fishing some day. The butt of the rod in the crotch has to be uncomfortable.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

nice fish!! Way to go man, way to put him on em dad 

how far out were yall


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Way to go young man! I have to show this to my son on his return from over seas. Keep fishing.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

ty appreciates all the kind words. he will be at it again this weekend, hopefully we can get some more video of him catching some biguns. 

i do wish i could find him a small gut bucket. the one he was wearing in the video was the smallest i could find and even when tied tight, it slides back and forth. that is why i had to hold it while he was fighting. if any of you know of something that will fit a little guy, let me know.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Play Action Products makes one that really adjusts down small. If you can't find one, I have on laying around that he can have.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

Kim said:


> Play Action Products makes one that really adjusts down small. If you can't find one, I have on laying around that he can have.


thanks kim, i appreciate it. i found a little gut bucket yesterday at topgun that should work alot better. we will stress test it tomorrow.


----------



## rbreedi1 (Apr 18, 2011)

That right there is just awesome!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's cool I hope he gives it the Ralph Nader consumer protection product test. It would even be better if you can put him on a big Grouper that he can bring home for Mom to fry up for him. Good luck and tight lines to the both of you.


----------

